
Skeletonize your json - flrngel
https://github.com/flrngel/json-diet
======
Safety1stClyde
Can you outline the purpose, please?

~~~
flrngel
This shows unique structure of json excluding its values. If there's variety
json datas such as logfile for example, there's needs of how many kinds of
json in log file.

~~~
Safety1stClyde
So given "random" or ill-defined JSON data, this enables a "diff" of the
structures.

